# Can you "train away" that PM BM?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Sorry to post so frequently.If you've read my posts on the IBS board, you know I get stool that moves down and won't come out (tho now it does) about 2 hours after lunch.Cant go in public, have to run home, have to ignore daughter (8 year old), yada yada.Q: Can you "train" this away?Thanx,Joan------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan, Don't worry about posting, please! Any questions are fine & may actually help others, so post away! I initially tried the tapes to manage my severe pain & I have seen a great reduction in my pain symptom. However, recently (I'm on day 75) I have noticed a slight improvement in my bowel problems as well. I think the kind of problem you are describing is one that the hypno can be very effective at managing. I don't know what day you are on, but give it some time & perhaps that symptom will ease for you. Some folks haven't actually seen much improvement until well after they have completed the program, so don't worry if nothing seems to be happening for you yet. Everyone is different & will process the tapes individually & perhaps to some extent, differently. So hang in there & hopefully you can look forward to having that symptom ease for you. Again I'm sure others will pop in here with more comments for you.







(If they haven't already Marilyn & I seem to be playing tag







) BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks, BQ. I'm on about day 37.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Before I did hypnotherapy, I did biofeedback and CBT. This is what the therapist recommended. Ten minutes after each meal, sit on the toilet, and relax. It is natural to have a BM after eating, as eating stimulates the digestive tract. The biofeedback taught me to relax the anal/rectal area while pushing. I had electrodes fit on my stomach and backside, then I was hooked up to a biofeedback machine. The hard part is relaxing while pushing, but the machine quickly gives feedback to when you're doing it right. If after 10 minutes nothing happens, get up, and go about your day. In theory, you're retraining you bowels. I didn't have too much success with this, but I started hypnotherapy soon after, and perhaps did not give it enough time. AZ


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi Jopan,Let us klnow how things are when you get to day 65, an dwe will look at a few suggestions for you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Sorry Joan,My secretary callms me a 'tripe-ist' rather than a typist







SorryBest RegardsMike


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I may have misread your post, but it sounds like you are now having regular bowel movements. This is a good thing. What are you doing that might be helping. Is lunch your first large meal of the day? Are you more physically active in the early afternoon. If you know that you need to be near a bathroom at around 2:00 PM then plan things so that you will be most comfortable.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

BBolen,Can't leave work to go home at 2 and can't go in public.Do eat 3 bran muffins & a plain bagel ###10 a.m.Lunch is at 12-12:15, 'tho I'm not supposed to eat in front of students.Thanks for all your advice so far.Mike, I'll get back to you when I hit that day.One more update: Last night (June 17--Father's Day in the U.S.) I had massive diahreea (sp) after a dinner of fried (sauteed, not burnt or breaded) pork chops and sauerkraut, preceded by waves of cramps. I consider this good, 'cause this meal hasn't affected me since '96, when I switched to "c"--at least my motility is increasing!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Another reply: can't sit on toilet after each meal, as I am a teacher and we're not allowed to take that time. 1/2 hour for lunch.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Third reply (sorry)Am taking 3 citrucel tablets a day per GI's instructions. (He said up to 6). He said I am allowed to use suppositories, as this does not "pull down" stool that should stay up there, but rather hurry along stuck stool. He said back off on the raw carrots and spinach.I still eat the bowl of FiberOne after my dinner.Thanks muchly (sic) again,Joan------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump, 'cause I've replied to questions------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, the body has rythms that it follows on a day to day basis. So, yes you can train yourself to go for the most part at different times of the day.The 3 bran muffins that you eat at 10 are fiber and would make you go a couple hours after that probably. You might want to eat only one of those and eat them more around the time you would be going home.It still however may be rough not going at all during the school hours however. Its something you have to work onn through trial and error, hopefully more trial then error though. It also make take a little time for your body to adjust to new times ect..------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Wow so much fibre and all insoluable fibre! I've found that I was C/D type until I did the tapes..now I do have more than one BM a day, but not as often as when I was eating all that fibre. The citrucel for me gave me way worse C and G...I prefer to eat more veggies, they taste better and are nutricious!The tapes don't really make me train away any BMs, but made me need less fibre to feel more "normal".


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I was told by GI guy to stop the raw carrots and raw spinach and switch to citrucel.By the way, the pm bm won't come out w/o suppositories again. Hard stool gets stuck.This does not happen 2 hours or 3 hours after dinner, only lunch! Perhaps my job has something to do with it and now it hangs over on the weekends and summer vacation too.Until 3/30/01, I was on perdiem w/ senna and am in a whole retraining process.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, the citrucel should help to soften the stools so they don't get stuck maybe.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

